# Lets talk about "The Nasty"



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well as you all know, Diesel has officially discovered his weewee and has mastered the idea of what you do with it. Now my question is how do I get him to stop! Hes really making me uncomfortable about it. I sat on the floor yesterday so I could be by him since he isnt allowed on the furniture and he immediatley jumped on me and was trying to hump me! I knocked him off and told him to stop, and he did it twice more after that. This was after his bath and brushing so he was feeling pretty good and excited, but I still dont like it! HELP


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine get, um... excited... when I towel dry them... LOL


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh, yeah, Monster loves the towel drying...if you know what I mean. Monster, uhm, is always...excited. But, he doesn't have much of a humping problem. He's tried once recently and since I've started with the squirt bottle disciplining lately, I just sprayed him and he stopped...(and looked upset...but he got the message)

I'd try that...the spray bottle is really working for me, he's pretty much stopped jumping on people all together.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

My brothers maltese had a "hump dog" stuffed animal.It was a nasty stuffed dog that he was in Love with.I remember when I was helping them move I just couldn't bring myself to pick that thing up.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh Lord... I'm not looking forward to this


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> Oh, yeah, Monster loves the towel drying...if you know what I mean. Monster, uhm, is always...excited. But, he doesn't have much of a humping problem. He's tried once recently and since I've started with the squirt bottle disciplining lately, I just sprayed him and he stopped...(and looked upset...but he got the message)
> 
> I'd try that...the spray bottle is really working for me, he's pretty much stopped jumping on people all together.


I've tried the spray bottle on Buddy for jumping but I either miss and spray my guest or when I do hit he seems to like it.He brings me the **** squirt bottle!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson tried to hump me once...and only once, when he was a little puppy. He got a loud "NO!!" and scruff grab....he didn't try again.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

My friends min-pin had a "hump animal"! He would "LOVE that thing from one side of the room to the other! When people came to visit he would try to love their ankles until told to "get your friend". 

Farley just began his this with the other dogs...Now I know to be ready with the squirt bottle!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I grabbed him last night, and then he tried it again. Its frustrating because people see him doing it to me and they laugh , but Im truley embarrassed! I love him, but darn it, he needs to know he cant do that to Mom! Geesh he needs a girlfriend!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha! Last night we had a hump fest  Gus humped Charlie Brown, and surprisingly, Charlie Brown humped Gus. I was surprised that Gus allowed it. But they both just looked so silly, I just sat there and laughed at them. It went on for about 10 minutes. We don't really have a problem with them humping humans luckily. 

I know someone on here has a dog who has a pillow for a girlfriend. I can't remember which user though.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

HAHA, well it looks like Im going to have to get one of those pillow girlfriends!! I cant handle watching it though ... where is his manners?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

> I know someone on here has a dog who has a pillow for a girlfriend. I can't remember which user though.


I think they all use their pillows and beds as girlfriends. Brady has a big stuffed Strawberry Shortcake doll that we called his girlfriend, until he took all the stuffing out.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My son & wife had a black lab mix that "LOVED" this big stuff bear. At first he just messed around with it in the bedroom, but started bringing it to the livingroom. ....especially when they had compnay.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Sometimes my boys will "hump" one another during play, only for a few seconds and then the other shoos him away. It varies as to who is feeling more dominant I guess. Neither of them has ever done it to anything or anyone one else, but then they are older neutered boys.

When I was a kid we had a female beagle x corgi, spayed, who humped everything she could get her short little legs over! Blankets, pillows, legs, it didn't matter! My aunt's female Jack Russell did the same thing....Could never quite figure that out!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Baby's first hump: Fergus just grabbed a towel and tried to hump it. He didn't have the motion down, but the crouch and attempt was unmistakeable. Gah! He's only 12 weeks old today! I thought I had more time...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Two words; cold shower.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

You are all stalwart folks. This is ONE of the reasons I got a girl.

I have no experience with this but that doesn't keep me from giving advice. I'd treat it like any other undesireable behavior and keep correcting in whatever way he understands best until he learns to 'do it out behind the barn' and not in front of you.

I like McCrae's response: a quick scruff and a firm no. Something to shock him out of his ecstasy.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

My boys will hump each other for a few seconds when playing but they will NOT hump a human. Hunter's never tried, but Shadow used to try something fierce...... every time he did, he got pushed off, with a firm NO or got scruffed with a firm NO. It only took a few times with each of us doing this and he hasn't tried since. I just will not allow that, it annoys the crap out of me when I go to someone's house and their dog tries to hump me. LOL my sister even has a sign on her door that "my dog's a humper, not a fighter."


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's never tried to hump me, but he did try to hump my brother once, big mistake Tuckie! My brother kicked him off and screamed at him LOL Tucker just sat there like "What I'd do?!" haha.

Oh, and he also licked himself once to the point in which he... um... well, it went all over the carpet.... :yuck:

Also got yelled at for that.

Those are the only two incidents back when he still had his puppy nads. LOL.

He's never done anything gross again.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LMAO Vern... reason being one time one of my fosters wouldn't STOP humping Rig and I knew Rig was going to nail him so I put the foster in the tub! HA


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Oh, and he also licked himself once to the point in which he... um... well, it went all over the carpet.... :yuck:


 
EWWWW i think i would puke if that happened... then i'd make my boyfriend clean it up while i tried my hardest to erase that memory from my mind.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

He could be "happy" but that is a dominant behaviour, Jami. So you need to do what others have said put him in his place (which is below you) right now he thinks he can run the show and in areas he is. So grab him by the scruff and give him a shake and tell him "NO". Does he just do that to you or does he to that to your boyfriend too?????


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ummm... just say NO (sternly)- and push him off if you need to. If he persists - leave the room. The key is to not let him really get going - don't laugh at it - be serious. Also watch for the signs - if he starts to wrap that front paw around someone's leg - that's the time for you to stop him - not when he's in full swing.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

The boys hump each other all the time... usually take turns. However, we don't allow it in the house. One of us can usually be heard yelling, "not in the house"! That's outside behavior because I don't want to see it. Park used to have a pillow that he sucked on and humped, but Camden destroyed it, and we have yet to buy him a new one. It was a nasty thing, I hated touching it.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey tried to hump us when he was younger. Only did it once after being firmly told "NO!". Now he just humps his bed, pillow and blankets. He used to have a stuffed lion he'd do it to as well, but the stuffing began to come out of it.

Anyone seen that Adam Sandler movie about the remote control? Their dog had a big stuffed duck it was constantly humping. It was a Golden Retriever, too, I think!


----------



## Truro (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is Bailey ready to attack his hump pillow


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

are we allowed to post pictures like that? It seems so dirty! They're...going at it so young these days.
Hehe...just kidding.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I cant take pictures because he only humps MEEEE


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Okay, so I THOUGHT this was gonna be a cute photo...But no, its puppy porn.


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

Mason is always "happy". We now announce "Red Rocket" (youtube southpark red rocket) and laugh. He doesnt hump (he'll be a year next sunday) thankfully. last summer i tried to find him some board shorts (we live at the beach) because a Red Rocket at the beach with the sand and shells just doesnt look like it feels good. i dont really know about that since i'm a girl..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> EWWWW i think i would puke if that happened... then i'd make my boyfriend clean it up while i tried my hardest to erase that memory from my mind.


It was quite the nasty sight and I fear I'm now going to be haunted forever by it... LOL.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I grabbed him last night, and then he tried it again. Its frustrating because people see him doing it to me and they laugh , but Im truley embarrassed! I love him, but darn it, he needs to know he cant do that to Mom! Geesh he needs a girlfriend!


Want me to send him a picture of Ellie?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> Want me to send him a picture of Ellie?


HAHA Funny Jas! We are getting him a girlfriend Jan. 19th I think? Is that right? Well somewhere around there


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> You are all stalwart folks. This is ONE of the reasons I got a girl.
> 
> I have no experience with this but that doesn't keep me from giving advice. I'd treat it like any other undesireable behavior and keep correcting in whatever way he understands best until he learns to 'do it out behind the barn' and not in front of you.
> 
> I like McCrae's response: a quick scruff and a firm no. Something to shock him out of his ecstasy.


Hey, the girls do it too!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

i use a plastic water bottle with pennies and pebbles inside. whenever jake starts humping anything i give the bottle a good shake. he really doesnt like the noise, so he stops


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> HAHA Funny Jas! We are getting him a girlfriend Jan. 19th I think? Is that right? Well somewhere around there


You are getting another puppy?
How exciting!
Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

OK, I tried to resist but I have to post on this one. Jersey has really never been much of a humper. Generally he is very submissive, so it's usually other dogs mounting him. As for people, the only grown person I've ever seen him hump is my friend John. I don't know what it is, but he "loves" John. Anyway, I got really weirded out a couple weeks ago when my niece was in town to visit. She's 9 years old (or maybe 10... I suck) and was crawling around on the floor when Jersey decided to mount her. I told him to get off and he did immediately (off OF her that is... get your minds out of the gutter). Well, she didn't realize quite what had happened, she kind of thought she was giving him a piggy back ride, and tried to encourage him to jump up again. I didn't know what to say!! I wound up telling her that it would be dangerous if he were to jump on baby Henry that way (my nephew... he's 2... so I didn't lie, it wouldn't be safe for Jersey to jump on him in any way) and left it at that. But I am still a little skeeved by it! OK, I shared and hopefully now I will never think about it again!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> OK, I tried to resist but I have to post on this one. Jersey has really never been much of a humper. Generally he is very submissive, so it's usually other dogs mounting him. As for people, the only grown person I've ever seen him hump is my friend John. I don't know what it is, but he "loves" John. Anyway, I got really weirded out a couple weeks ago when my niece was in town to visit. She's 9 years old (or maybe 10... I suck) and was crawling around on the floor when Jersey decided to mount her. I told him to get off and he did immediately (off OF her that is... get your minds out of the gutter). Well, she didn't realize quite what had happened, she kind of thought she was giving him a piggy back ride, and tried to encourage him to jump up again. I didn't know what to say!! I wound up telling her that it would be dangerous if he were to jump on baby Henry that way (my nephew... he's 2... so I didn't lie, it wouldn't be safe for Jersey to jump on him in any way) and left it at that. But I am still a little skeeved by it! OK, I shared and hopefully now I will never think about it again!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


SOrry to make you think about it again...but Monster did something similar recently. I was babysitting my housemate's granddaughter (My boyfriend's cousin) for an hour or so and so she was up in my apartment with Monster playing with him...and he loves the attention from kids..and anyways at one point she was holding her arms up in the air with one of his toys..and I thought he was just jumping up to get the toy...but no, he was jumping up to try to mount her. I panicked and I said... "Aw, he's trying to give you a hug! Now, get down Monster" 
She told everyone when they got home how Monster tried to hug her...luckily nobody else caught on.

This is just one of the many reasons why we're working on "no jumping" now.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> You are getting another puppy?
> How exciting!
> Do you have a name picked out?


Kerosene ... That will be her name ... Its one of Peanuts Moms puppies.. probably Purple girl (she has pics posted)

Diesel and Kerosene ... sounds like a happy couple huh


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Kerosene ... That will be her name ... Its one of Peanuts Moms puppies.. probably Purple girl (she has pics posted)
> 
> Diesel and Kerosene ... sounds like a happy couple huh


A happier couple than Diesel and Matches!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> I've tried the spray bottle on Buddy for jumping but I either miss and spray my guest or when I do hit he seems to like it.He brings me the **** squirt bottle!


HAHAHA!!! That is FUNNY!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Humping is NOT always a sign of dominance.

Some dogs - male and female - do it when they're excited, and not just in a sexual way.

Some dogs do it to initiate play.

Yes, some dogs do it to assert dominance, but that's not always the case.

If it bothers you, interrupt it. The earlier the better.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with Quizini. It is NOT always dominant behavior.

We see it all the time....especially when the dogs are playing hard. They get excitied and hump away. Nobody cares.

Unfortunately most training books by "behaviorists" say it IS always dominant behavior....but if you live with a large pack on a daily basis, you soon learn otherwise.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

This is a dominance issue I think. Not behaviour anyone would really want in their dog . Even though you love your dog, he must learn his place. Just my opinion. I don't find it humorous at all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> You are all stalwart folks. This is ONE of the reasons I got a girl.
> 
> I have no experience with this but that doesn't keep me from giving advice. I'd treat it like any other undesireable behavior and keep correcting in whatever way he understands best until he learns to 'do it out behind the barn' and not in front of you.
> 
> I like McCrae's response: a quick scruff and a firm no. Something to shock him out of his ecstasy.


I got a chuckle out of this, my girl humps with the best of them!


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you FlyingQuizini and Ardeagold for pointing this out. The more I read here, the more I learn. Obviously I should have waited to read more comments. I thought it was totally dominance. Much appreciated!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Humping is NOT always a sign of dominance.
> 
> Some dogs - male and female - do it when they're excited, and not just in a sexual way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. I thought it was dominance. We have a pack-o-three Goldens. F-7-spayed, M-6-neutered, M-3-neutered

Anyhow, the 3YO (goofball) does gets really excited and spunky during play and starts humping one of the other two. Then the F humps him back and sometimes pins him down. 

I tell them to "knock it off" and they will stop. I don't like the humping and I am the boss. But it's good to know this isn't a dominance-only thing. It seems to me like like it's an "excitement, I want to play" thing.

Bad thing was... the 3YO did this to an unstable dog in a dogpark - I really think he was just excited and initiating play, but the dog turned around and snapped / growled and they got "into it." You never know who is at a dogpark. So we just play at home in the yard. I trust that I can handle MY dogs... but some other people cannot handle theirs. 

Lisa W


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Bad thing was... the 3YO did this to an unstable dog in a dogpark - I really think he was just excited and initiating play, but the dog turned around and snapped / growled and they got "into it." You never know who is at a dogpark. So we just play at home in the yard. I trust that I can handle MY dogs... but some other people cannot handle theirs.


Hi Lisa, I'm not sure it's fair to blame the "victim" in this situation.  He was jumped by another dog and defended himself, even if your dog's intention was to initiate play. I don't see that that makes him unstable... Handling your dog I think also means keeping them from mounting another dog. Just my opinion...:wave:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, I agree, however... I have since heard from several people that the same dog goes around snapping at other dogs on different days... the dog is a shepard mix and the owner is a screamer ... unbalanced human.. unbalanced dog... long story... 

But I agree ... I don't want my dogs mounting other dogs. I think Danny runs up with GREAT excitement (he's a big, active GOOF of a Golden) and some dogs just don't like that level of play. He listens super-good in our yard and house and when out and about (on leash)... but that kind of freedom at the dogpark - well - he's clearly not ready for that without more training. Which we are working on. 

Problem was... her dog initated true aggression and she started screaming like a lunatic (made it worse)... like I said - long story. My understanding was that when any dog misbehaves - they should leave the dogpark. Of course we left... and she didn't see that her dog did anything wrong. And I didn't have the patience or energy to educate her. 

You just never know who will be at the dogpark, so we play in our own dogpark at home and they all have fun, no one gets hurt, and we don't get screamed at.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Baby's first hump: Fergus just grabbed a towel and tried to hump it. He didn't have the motion down, but the crouch and attempt was unmistakeable. Gah! He's only 12 weeks old today! I thought I had more time...


lol That sort of behavior starts early on with their littermates, at least in terms of them figuring out who is dominant.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel has really stopped altogether? Weird huh!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

norabrown said:


> Hey, the girls do it too!


 
Got that right, lol :doh:


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_It is not just limited to the guys....Millie does it to Pearl, usually when they are all excited playing or when Pearl gets too rambunctous and Millie feels she needs dominating._


----------

